# JUST DO SOMETHING - A Liberating Approach to Finding God's Will (Audiobook review)



## jason d (Jan 14, 2010)

or "*How to Make a Decision Without Dreams, Visions, Fleeces, Open Doors, Random Bible Verses, Casting Lots, Liver Shivers, Writing in the Sky, etc.*"







Growing up in a hyper-Word of Faith/Charismatic type church, I heard time and time again that we must constantly be looking for the things above to help us find God's will, and if we didn't, then we weren't in God's will, and... well that is just plain bad!

Once I went over to the "Reformed Side" I found it very liberating to see throughout history how others would "find" God's will for their life, though it was a slow process but very freeing. I wish I would have read this book years ago, because it puts it all together in a single tome.

No doubt, no matter what church you are in you will find people struggling to "find" God will for their lives. In this book, Kevin DeYoung exposes all the myths surrounding "finding" God's will for one's life. Also showing how many hyper-spiritualize everything and wind up doing nothing, or how doing nothing, being lazy and saying "I'm just trying to figure out God's will" is NOT God's will. Indeed no matter what your background your toes are bound to get stepped on, but that is good if our toes are not walking in accordance with the Word of God.

The author doesn't just show what's wrong with so many modern day (even superstitious) ways of finding God's will but sets out to show you what God has given us so that we can do His will. He also shows plainly from Scripture that there are things God has not revealed to us and how rare it was that He did reveal future things it to saints of old, and how NOW God speaks to us through His Son Jesus Christ, through His Word (Hebrews. 1) and how we are not told to be searching for the hidden will of God.

He also shows what God has revealed to us that His will is for us for our lives, things like walking in Christ-likeness, by the power of the Holy Spirit, being filled with thanks, hope, and joy in any situation and being conformed more and more into the image of Christ.

It is almost so simple that people will not like it cause they want the "mystical" way.

You can get the audio book here: Kevin DeYoung: Just Do Something (audio book, MP3, CD) - christianaudio.com

A few comments on that,... the narrator is great and expresses Kevin well. I know this cause I have seen Kevin speak in person and heard some of His sermons online. I don't know whether or not the narrator has heard Kevin before, but he is good at reading his book and expressing the humor in the book well.

The book itself it also full of Scripture proofs for the case that the author makes and is full of practical ways to pray and live this book out, plus is an easy read.

You can buy it here on Amazon: Amazon.com: Just Do Something: How to Make a Decision Without Dreams, Visions, Fleeces, Open Doors, Random Bible Verses, Casting Lots, Liver Shivers, Writing in the Sky, etc. (9780802458384): Kevin DeYoung, Joshua Harris: Books

He also did a 1 hour talk on this at a conference which you can hear here: http://sgm.edgeboss.net/download/sgm/next/2009/next09.m_deyoung.mp3

Though I do recommend the entire book if you are looking for more clarity or examples.

soli Deo gloria


----------

